# May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 April 2010)

A very happy Anzac Day 2010 to you all! Lest we forget! :aus:

With May just around the corner, it's time to start thinking about your entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is derty, whose selection *STB* has achieved an impressive 66.67% return so far during April! Ijh is currently in second place with *CPL*, with an equally impressive 61.54% gain, and rounding out the top three this month is Bigukraine whose entry *RHM* has returned a solid 36.84%. 

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between May 1 and May 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Friday, April 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 April 2010)

KIK

Possibly going to start producing over 2000 barrels of oil per day production in May.

Many thanks Joe !


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 April 2010)

TZL please.


----------



## springhill (25 April 2010)

BTU thanks


----------



## Slipperz (25 April 2010)

AUT for me please


----------



## nunthewiser (25 April 2010)

BDM 

Due to save the world any day now.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 April 2010)

Thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (25 April 2010)

ETE please Joe.


----------



## Boyou (25 April 2010)

CCC ,for me ,thanks Joe.

They have just come back from trading halt with a bagful of goodies!


----------



## explod (25 April 2010)

KRL please Joe


----------



## sam76 (25 April 2010)

eka thanks


----------



## kgee (25 April 2010)

EKM thanks


----------



## cutz (25 April 2010)

BAU thanks Joe.


----------



## jonojpsg (25 April 2010)

I'll take another crack at NDO please Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (25 April 2010)

*MDT* thanks Joe. MacQuarie Group is alleged to be pulling out and a new cornerstone investor has been found.


----------



## noirua (25 April 2010)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## jbocker (25 April 2010)

cfu please joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 April 2010)

EAR please Joe,

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (25 April 2010)

*EVG* - Envirogold, thanks Joe...could be a good month for Gold. :dunno:


----------



## son of baglimit (25 April 2010)

NMS thanks


----------



## dutchie (25 April 2010)

GMR THANKS


----------



## Buckfont (25 April 2010)

IGR, Integra Mining, thanks Joe.


----------



## drillinto (25 April 2010)

TAM >> http://www.tanami.com.au/

Thank you, Joe.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Sdajii (26 April 2010)

ADI

(I didn't touch it last month out of respect for Agentm, but he didn't take it anyway, so now it's fair game  )

By the way, it seems extremely odd and at least a little disturbing to say "Happy ANZAC day" and "Lest we forget" in the same post


----------



## Miner (26 April 2010)

STI again  please.

Wanted to have PEN but hope  Hangseng will bid for it.

I am hoping to be the topper from bottom for May 2010 with my tip


----------



## akkopower (26 April 2010)

oex please


----------



## Atlas79 (26 April 2010)

PCL please Joe


----------



## Agentm (26 April 2010)

lol

as the adi or aut share is not on the table for me, sbr again for me


----------



## Dowdy (26 April 2010)

WFL thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (27 April 2010)

Hi Joe,

UEQ ... a positive time cycle slots into place, late in May ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## jonnycage (27 April 2010)

gday mate

roc please

steve


----------



## bigdog (27 April 2010)

AXY yet again


----------



## Putty7 (27 April 2010)

NGE thanks Joe


----------



## jancha (27 April 2010)

BCC thanks


----------



## grace (27 April 2010)

BOW again thanks Joe


----------



## sammy84 (27 April 2010)

FAR please


----------



## pixel (28 April 2010)

since NMS is already taken, let's try EXE
thanks Joe


----------



## AngusSmart (28 April 2010)

AAM again for me thanks joe!! may has to be their month!!


----------



## adobee (28 April 2010)

CTP thanks ..


----------



## Bushman (28 April 2010)

wcn please


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 April 2010)

RCP thanks Joe, has restructured now!


----------



## YELNATS (28 April 2010)

ROG thanks Joe.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 April 2010)

AVX please.


----------



## Mickel (28 April 2010)

LNC again thanks Joe.


----------



## davidlorn (28 April 2010)

ill go for red sky energy ROG


----------



## prozac (29 April 2010)

RRS thanks Joe.


----------



## roysolder (29 April 2010)

could i have nsl please joe


----------



## condog (29 April 2010)

i will have to go with GGP.

Since slipperz stole AUT and Angus stole AAM - all good lads good to have you on board.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 April 2010)

GMG


----------



## derty (29 April 2010)

FML for me this time Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (29 April 2010)

FAS thanks Joe


----------



## AngusSmart (29 April 2010)

condog said:


> i will have to go with GGP.
> 
> Since slipperz stole AUT and Angus stole AAM - all good lads good to have you on board.




Sorry, tho i doubt aam is going to do any good next month! i wanted aut however


----------



## Bigukraine (29 April 2010)

DMA for me thanks joe


----------



## Happy (30 April 2010)

CXG  thanks Joe


----------



## barney (30 April 2010)

*BUR* thanks Joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 April 2010)

BUX thanks Joe!
Good luck to all


----------

